# Mac 10.3.4 and Linux redhat fedora NFS how to?



## gcool (Jun 4, 2004)

i'm using 10.3.4 on a mac and linux redhat fedora on a pc.  i would like to setup NFS to share resources.  on the linux machine, i have enable the NFS server, i have disabled the firewall on the linux machine.  the user name on the linux box is g.  the user name on the mac is g.  the passwords are the same as well.  i have tried to connect to the linux box using "Connect to Server" on the mac. (finder>go>"Connect to Server") in the "Connect to Server" dialog box, i used the address of the linux box and the directory that is set up to be shared.  i entered "nfs://10.10.10.101/home/g"  when i select connect i get the message "Could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct."  what do i need to do to setup an NFS?  and have the mac acknowledge it automatically or mount it at startup. thanks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2004)

Have you tried "nfs:usernameassword@10.10.10.101/home/g"?  It's long and tedious to type, though.

Also, try connecting using just the IP address without typing in "nfs://".


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 6, 2004)

NFS, it seems, doesn't get authentication from the username but from the UID _number_ so if they don't correspond on both machines you might have problems if you're not mounting as root.

Also, when you say you've enabled the server, what have you done exactly: set up individual shares?

Maybe this will be of some help:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43827


----------

